# Belkin USB VideoBus II



## Gammaboy (Jan 5, 2000)

Just bought a Belkin USB VideoBus II cable interface to allow connecting our home video camera to the computer so that we can vedeo conference, make / edit video clips for family , etc. It works very good but the following could save you time in your installation if you ever buy one.

The device wouldn't work when we first tried to install it and after having installed and removed the hardware and bundled softwares many times and placed a long distance call to customer support just to be told that the problem had to be with the bundled softwares (yeah right , all 3 of them!) , I finally checked their web site Belkin , I found a newer driver for the hardware and the following install was succesfull.

The bundled softwares are: MGI Photosuite, MGI Photowave and TEVEO. All in all, it works really good and I would recommend it to anyone who already owns a video camera even if the price is barely less than buying a web cam. The quality you get from your home camera is by far superior than what you get from an affordable web cam. 

I purchased it from Misco catalog but this item is often in stock with many computer store.


----------

